# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezia "Puthja e Judës" në italisht

## mondishall

Poezia e Edmond Shallvarit, Puthja e Judës
Perkthyer ne italisht nga Sander Shallvari


Il bacio di giuda 



Una volta, o Cristo, Giuda ti bacio'

Dicono, tu sapevi a cosa andavi in contro

Da li,credo che il bacio

Si divise tra fedeltà e tradimento!!! 



Da li tutti ci sentiamo un poGiuda,

Siamo un poCristo, ma senza certezza lo dico;

Sulle labbra teniamo mille baci

E più che mille baci a Te abbiamo dato 



Se allora sapevi quel che ti aspettava,

Oggi, dimmi solo cosa ci aspetta?

Tu in fondo eri solo un Cristo

E nel suo destino Giuda era solo. 



Ci credi che sia stufo dei baci

Ci credi che mi sento più Giuda che Cristo?

Ogni volta che dal mio spirito escano preghiere

Mi sento peggio di Te in crocifisso? 



Non cerco come Te, la resurrezione

Ei! Io muoio e risorgo ogni giorno

Chiedo solo di fermare il bacio traditore

Che si prende gioco di me, di Te, o Cristo!

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

*Komplimentet e para shkojne per poezine por edhe perkthimit do ti jepja nje duartrokitje.*

----------


## broken_smile

z.Mondishall ne radhe te pare pergezime per poezine dhe suksese ne krijimtarine tuaj!

Nese me lejon te sjell versionin italisht te poezise sipas meje, une do e perktheja ne kete menyre..me thuaj nese bera gabim qe e solla..

Respekte





> Puthja e Judës
> 
> Një herë, o Krisht, të puthi Juda
> Thonë, Ti e dije çtë priste pas saj
> Qysh atëhere, besoj që puthja
> Në besnike dhe tradhtare u nda!
> 
> Qysh atëhere të gjithë jemi pak Judë
> Pak Krisht a jemi, se them me siguri
> ...



Il bacio di Giuda

Una volta, o Cristo, da Giuda il bacio tu ricevesti
Dicono, a cosa andavi incontro tu già lo sapessi
Da quella volta, credo, il bacio
La lealtà distinse dal tradimento!

Da quella volta, un po' parte di noi Giuda lo diventò
Se un po' come Cristo ci sentiamo, questo di sicuro non so
Mille baci sulle nostre labbra tratteniamo
A Te, o Signore, più di mille te ne diamo!

Se già allora tu sapevi cosa aspettarti
Oggi prego di sapere a cosa noi dobbiamo prepararci
Tu, in fondo, non eri che un Cristo
E Giuda, abbandonato al suo destino, solo!

Credi se dico che i baci iniziano a farmi sentire spento?
Credi se dico Giuda più che Cristo io mi sento?
Ogni qual volta le preghiere sgorgono dalla mia anima
Peggio di Te, crocifisso, questa cosa mi disanima

Non cerco, o Cristo mio, la resurrezione
Credimi, io ogni giorno muoi e risorgo
Chiedo solo del bacio traditore l'abolizione
Che di vederlo prendersi gioco di me, di Te o Cristo, io mi accorgo!

----------


## mondishall

Jeni te mirepritur miqte e mi, Kujtim dhe broken smile, si ne mendime, sugjerime dhe me tej. Cmoj mundimin tend broken smile dhe jam kurioz se si tingellon dhe sa e shpreh italisht origjinalin. Njohesit e gjuhes italiane mund te shprehen me sakte. Faleminderit!

----------

